# Tissue Expanders!



## Kevinph84 (Dec 7, 2009)

My Fellow Coders,

I am new in working for ASC facilities. I have a question in regards for billing for tissue expanders for breast reconstructive surgery. Does Medicare consider this part of the global, or is this seperately reportable/ reimburseable? Is there a legitimate HCPCS code for tissue expanders? I've searched and searched and have found nothing concrete. Thank you for your help.


Respectfully Yours,

Kevin P. Honig, CPC


----------

